# I am trying to find opinions from all across the board...



## Hadley4000 (Jun 29, 2009)

Not to stereotype, lot of cubers here seem to be very sciencey by the book, some rather to the point, so I think opinions from y'all would be interesting. Let's try not to turn this into flaming...

This is a very interesting video. 








Share your opinions here. 

How I see it: 

Some people may see it as a fine line. My opinion is so long as it does not detract from physical function, but you find that it is how you want your body to look/feel aesthetically pleasing in your eyes, you are not mutilating yourself. Pretty much agreement with the last guy.

I personally have 7 piercings now, the ones on my ear lobes stretched to 6 gauge, which at some people will go to about 1.2 inch, and 3 tattoos. I plan on getting many more tattoos, as far as a number more piercings. I also would like to have my tongue split one day. 

I see my modification choices as something that I have the right to do to my body. It is my body, and I should be able to do what I want to it. I find the piercings more aesthetically pleasing to myself, and the tattoos great works of art. I see none of mine mutilation. 


What are y'alls opinions?


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 29, 2009)

I know many people who've gotten tattoos and regretted it. Those things don't come off too easy... I'd say just stick with temporary tattoos.
I'm not a fan of cosmetic surgery/multiple piercings/split tongues.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 29, 2009)

In general, to all people, I say more power to you. If you want to modify, then modify. If you don't then don't. I don't see it as mutilation unless it detracts from body function, or it was forced upon you against your will.

Chris


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 29, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> I know many people who've gotten tattoos and regretted it. Those things don't come off too easy... I'd say just stick with temporary tattoos.
> I'm not a fan of cosmetic surgery/multiple piercings/split tongues.



Why lots of though should be put in to tattoos.


I take tattoos VERY seriously. All of mine have deep meaning, and my next one(Which I am getting July 28th) will have the deepest meaning of any of them.


I also as of now am getting only tattoos that can covered. Forearm, calf and thigh are my current locations. I will end us with sleeves down to about 2-3 inches about my wrists, more legs and probably a full back piece. All can be covered if the time calls.


----------



## Kian (Jun 29, 2009)

My personal opinion is that anyone that gives a crap what anyone else does to their body is a fool.

Personally, I think it's silly and I'm not gonna pierce or tattoo anything on my body, but I certainly don't care if others do it. That would be ridiculous.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 29, 2009)

I think its perfectly fine. Like in the video, so long as there's consent, and no one else is getting hurt, its fine.

I'm personally thinking about a "snakebite" piercing, since i can take it in and out depending on the situation, like, when I'm around more conservative people.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 29, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I think its perfectly fine. Like in the video, so long as there's consent, and no one else is getting hurt, its fine.
> 
> I'm personally thinking about a "snakebite" piercing, since i can take it in and out depending on the situation, like, when I'm around more conservative people.





They take a while before you are able to take them out. Oral peircings can be weird when they heal. It would be easier to get hiders.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 29, 2009)

If you want to get tattoos or piercings, go for it. If not, don't. Simple.


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2009)

Personally I think any form of body modification is just silly.
For tattoos: if you want to see a pretty picture, then put it on your wall, don't engrave it in your skin. 
As for anything else: I really don't see how anyone can see it as aesthetically pleasing; but I guess that is up to them. Just so long as they don't hang about around me 
(I also really don't get the earlobe thing. Honestly, how is that in any way aesthetically pleasing??? It just looks silly).


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmmm, here's what I think. I personally don't have any piercings, but both my arms have tattoos. My left forearm has one piece, and my entire right arm has another piece (this one isn't a sleeve, as such, but it's one big piece that covers my arm). Let me know if you want pics. 

I personally feel that tattoos can get a bit out of hand though. I love the tattoos that I have, but I don't want anything else. I know that I will most likely end up sleeving my right arm completely, and I'm cool with that, but furthermore, I don't want anything else. I find that you need to identify a line, a line between art/beauty, and messiness. Having tattoos on every limb of your body looks terrible IMO. That's my opinion though, and some people will think that the tattoos I have now are already too over powering. Different strokes. 

Piercings - not my thing at all, but hey, if you like them, do it. Just don't ruin yourself :|


----------



## Stefan (Jun 29, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> I see my modification choices as something that I have the right to do to my body.


And you don't think God will be offended?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 29, 2009)

meh, i have had a lot piercings since i was about fourteen or fifteen and actually never had the regular ear piercings until way after some more unusual ones, such as my wrist (yes i know ... ew). the attraction of piercings i guess is that you can just take them out, within reason, and things go back to normal although i do have a variety of small scars because of things i've taken out. also, a lip piercing i had only for maybe three or four years has left quite a scar.... which is annoying because that's my face  they are removable for work which is good, but now i'm older i've found it hard to be taken seriously in job interviews because they just don't look professional.

tattoos are another matter. i think they are pretty stupid and i won't be getting one unless i have any change of heart. i think that getting something at the age of say 18 that has great meaning to you, doesn't mean anything, because it might not mean anything to you when you're 50. yes, the image itself might still have meaning, but what happens if you don't like the art work itself, the style of the piece anymore. you can't really predict how your personality will change and therefore influence your modification choices, which is why i do not want a tattoo.

contrary to dae ja voo, i think that just a few random tattoos looks messy  i think a sleeve, that is well done and has some continuity, as opposed to just random splurges of different artists looks far better.

i think if you are going to experiment with this kind of thing, it's best to do it before you finish university/college/whatever you guys calls it because it makes finding a job more difficult and it does make you look a bit immature, in my opinion. nobody ever knows how old i am and i'm sure it doesn't help that i've had various bits of metal sticking out of me, although when i first got them i thought it was *really* awesome and grown up  the only problem is that although this may be the best time for experimental purposes, the results can last a lifetime and i don't really think that it's wise to make decisions at 16 or so, that will follow you around forever.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 29, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I think its perfectly fine. Like in the video, so long as there's consent, and no one else is getting hurt, its fine.
> 
> I'm personally thinking about a "snakebite" piercing, since i can take it in and out depending on the situation, like, when I'm around more conservative people.



fyi, no you cannot  it will take years for it to get to that stage. i took one of my lip piercings out to see the dentist (oh that's another point it damages your teeth like mad) and it healed up, despite me having it done about 18 months prior to that.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 29, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > I think its perfectly fine. Like in the video, so long as there's consent, and no one else is getting hurt, its fine.
> ...



Oh wow, i had no idea! 

For me, its so i can be a little bit more like one of my friends. I guess i really haven't thought this through. :d


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd prefer a tongue-split or a low-gouge piercing over a tattoo because they're repairable (to an extent), 

but it's your choice, so I'd say do whatever you want (but tip: if you take tattoos, don't put them on places you can't hide)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 29, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes=Life said:
> ...



i know it's tough to do what you want, and you want to be like your friends when you are that age, but getting a piercing because you want to be more like on of your friends really shouldn't be a reason. for all you know, your friend could take it out the following week and then you'd feel like a right silly billy, wouldn't you?

i sound so anti piercings, i'm actually not, i just think you shouldn't have them so young... sort of regret that a bit now i've got various holes that won't go away.


----------



## brunson (Jun 29, 2009)

Live and let live. I have no tatoos, my wife has four, both of my brothers have tattoos. I'm hoping my kids will choose not to, but if they do, I hope they put a lot of thought into the idea, because it's pretty hard to change your mind after the fact. Thankfully I've got at least 12 years before I have to worry about that.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jun 29, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > I see my modification choices as something that I have the right to do to my body.
> ...



Yes Hadley4000 I think you should really take this into consideration. After all, by considering body modification you're questioning His almighty omnipotence and ability to create things perfectly. I know I would be offended if someone modified a gift I gave to them. Anything naturally given to you by God (like your body, hurricanes, earthquakes, AIDS etc.) is perfect in and of itself because God Himself created it. For us to question his creations and in some way try to alter them would be offensive to Him. So think about that next time you decide to "correct" your vision with glasses or contact lenses or if you decide to lose/gain weight and/or become a body builder. And if in the future we can somehow prevent natural disasters and save millions of lives I think we shouldn't because that too would offend him. What you really think is enhancing your body in some way is actually offending our Lord. Your modifications are offending God.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 29, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with piercings/tattoos imo, I just won't be getting any because I don't really like the look of them


----------



## Rune (Jun 29, 2009)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't have any modifications but I may get some piercings when I get older. Basically, my thinking is that if you get some piercings, you might think they look cool, and if not, or you want to look more professional, you just take them out. No harm done, except maybe a bit of scarring. Tattoos on the other hand are permanent, which is why I never plan to get any. Knowing me, I'd get sick of it pretty quickly and seriously regret getting one. Right now I don't have any piercings because I'm 15 and my parents may not let me, plus I'm nervous as I have a fairly low tolerance for pain. I won't be getting any really painful ones.


----------



## panyan (Jun 29, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> I'm not a fan of cosmetic surgery/multiple piercings/split tongues.



me neither, natural = most beautiful


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 29, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > I see my modification choices as something that I have the right to do to my body.
> ...



No I do not.




CharlieCooper said:


> tattoos are another matter. i think they are pretty stupid and i won't be getting one unless i have any change of heart. i think that getting something at the age of say 18 that has great meaning to you, doesn't mean anything, because it might not mean anything to you when you're 50. yes, the image itself might still have meaning, but what happens if you don't like the art work itself, the style of the piece anymore. you can't really predict how your personality will change and therefore influence your modification choices, which is why i do not want a tattoo.




That is a very good point. Some tattoos, though, will mean just as much when you get them as when you die.

For example, my next tattoo(getting it in July) is going to be a gray band that says "Sharing Hope." This is what the bands from the American Brain Tumor Association look like. I am getting a permanent one, for my brother who was diagnosed with brain cancer last year.



d4m4s74 said:


> but it's your choice, so I'd say do whatever you want (but tip: if you take tattoos, don't put them on places you can't hide)



Which is why all of mine can be hidden easily.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 29, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



why don't you think that it would offend God?

I agree that this tattoo will not lose it's meaning, and is therefore a reasonable choice. The style of this however might not actually be something you like anymore, such as this message being done as a permanent "band". Whose to say you won't just wish you'd had a simple font written. Even if you did have a simple font, you might not like the style of that font anymore when you're seventy? 

Not arguing with you or anything, just interested


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 29, 2009)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



Man, I really hope that was just trolling...





Hadley4000 said:


> My next tattoo(getting it in July) is going to be a gray band that says "Sharing Hope." This is what the bands from the American Brain Tumor Association look like. I am getting a permanent one, for my brother who was diagnosed with brain cancer last year.



Man, that's freaking awesome. Seriously. Such tributes are amazing, and I salute you for that.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...


Besides the common sense that you shouldn't alter the perfect body He gave you as a gift, here's a quote from the bible:

_"never get a tattoo. I am the LORD"_
http://bible.cc/leviticus/19-28.htm



DAE_JA_VOO said:


> PhillipEspinoza said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...


Mine certainly was (or rather, I'm trying to point out what I consider inconsistent). No idea what Phillip was doing. I suspect he didn't understand me. Or he did and wanted to take it further, though in that case I wish he hadn't.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 30, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Aah.... man... why do people do selective, out of context bible reading like this.

Do me a favour. Read the PREVIOUS verse, read the book of Hebrews, and THEN come back and tell me that tattoos are offensive to God.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Read the PREVIOUS verse, read the book of Hebrews


Sorry, don't care enough. Also don't know what a verse is in the bible, so I don't know what to read. If you want me to read it, show me directly. Besides, cherry-picking is standard religious procedure and I'm still in parody mode (in case you haven't noticed). It's just for fun, I know better than to waste much time on this.

Plus that argument was just a quick addition anyway, the main point is still the arrogance to modify your perfect God-given body (and since people probably say they like their body *better* with the tattoo, they're not just modifying but claiming to even *improve* their perfect gift, implicitly proclaiming God imperfect).


----------



## Enter (Jun 30, 2009)

I have got tattoos on my right arm! no piercings no ear rings my next tattoo is going to be a Rubik's cube  and mom tattoo!


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 30, 2009)

Dene said:


> Personally I think any form of body modification is just silly.
> For tattoos: if you want to see a pretty picture, then put it on your wall, don't engrave it in your skin.
> As for anything else: I really don't see how anyone can see it as aesthetically pleasing; but I guess that is up to them. Just so long as they don't hang about around me
> (I also really don't get the earlobe thing. Honestly, how is that in any way aesthetically pleasing??? It just looks silly).



I agree.
Maybe you can also consider some sort of useful body modifications. Disabled people sometimes get replacement arms and legs. Maybe healthy people can get extra arms and legs? 8 legs will make you a true spiderman.


----------



## Logan (Jun 30, 2009)

I think that the piercings and tattoos are fine, go for it!  The tongue splitting though is a bit... wrong in my eyes. You really can't undo that. Tattoos and piercings don't hurt you (much ) but the tongue splitting would hurt a lot! It would also stop you from doing some things (but enable you to do extra things) like eating. You would have a little trouble with that .

Summary:
Piercings and tattoos are fine, but tongue splitting is on the border line of okay and totally wrong. So tongue splitting may or may not be okay in my eyes. Depending on the situation. 


Definitions:

mu⋅ti⋅late
–verb (used with object), -lat⋅ed, -lat⋅ing.
1. to *injure, disfigure, or make imperfect* by removing or *irreparably damaging parts*: Vandals mutilated the painting.
2. to deprive (a person or animal) of a *limb or other essential part.*

mod⋅i⋅fi⋅ca⋅tion
–noun
1. an act or instance of modifying.
2. the state of being modified; *partial alteration.*
3. a modified form; variety.
4. Biology. a change in a living organism acquired from its own activity or environment and not transmitted to its descendants.
5. limitation or qualification.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 30, 2009)

While personally I hope I never for whatever reason decide to get a tattoo (which makes me wonder whether they allow you to consent to get one while intoxicated) or a piercing, I don't think negatively of people you do. All I really hope is that people do understand that with the current technology, it is pretty much a permanent decision if you chose to get a tattoo, and the decision shouldn't be taken lightly.


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 30, 2009)

My parents would kill me.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 1, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > here's a quote from the bible:
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3POEuxG2Rnk&feature=channel_page


----------



## Nuceria (Jul 1, 2009)

I think that the general consensus is that you can do what you want, just don't shove it down anybody's throat *ahem* religion *ahem*. I personally have one tattoo with very deep meaning. I plan on getting more at some point, but i have now idea of what or when.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 1, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...


----------



## Nukoca (Jul 1, 2009)

Why undo when you can just not do it in the first place?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 1, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> There is also in a different book that implies the Israelites having tattoos themselves.


Whoa, are you suggesting the bible might contradict itself? No way!


----------



## Rune (Jul 1, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > There is also in a different book that implies the Israelites having tattoos themselves.
> ...



the Bible...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 1, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > There is also in a different book that implies the Israelites having tattoos themselves.
> ...



It's a matter of perception. In 19:28 it implies(in my perception) to not follow along in that Pagan ritual, meaning having one outside of that would be okay.


But again, that is a matter of how you view it.


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2009)

I think (and yes I acknowledge that Mr. Pochmann is just having fun) that there is way too much emphasis on an outdated book. Things change... live by the maxim "what would Jesus do". Personally I don't think Jesus would get a tattoo if he lived today. But he would be completely accepting of those who do have tattoos. That's just me though...


----------

